# Any good FE/EIT course



## dirty pat (Apr 30, 2010)

I live in Baton rouge LA

Does anyone know of any good FE/EIT class

or webinar or book or tapes. I prefere a webinar that I could save driving time

and be close to my children but at the same time I could ask Questions from professor

and possible create contact with other students , that may help me to find a job later.

Please help

dirty pat


----------



## dave2000 (Apr 30, 2010)

The things you are looking for is impossible. I recommend you to buy the books and review them at home, and also use the other site in home.

ppi2pass, cyberglut, eitexperts, eitexam, khanacademy.org/index.html

I did it  . Don't wast your time.


----------



## civilized_naah (Apr 30, 2010)

dirty pat said:


> I live in Baton rouge LADoes anyone know of any good FE/EIT class
> 
> or webinar or book or tapes. I prefere a webinar that I could save driving time
> 
> ...


This is the prelim info on the online FE (Fundamentals of Engineering) review course to be launched in the summer of 2010:

==============================================================================

EIT Review Course: July - October 2010

For those preparing for the October 30th 2010 FE exam

Dr. Indranil Goswami, P.E., one of the authors of the “Civil Engineering FE/EIT Exam preparation, 4th edition” (Kaplan) and author of the book “All in One Civil Engineering PE: Breadth and Depth Exam Guide” (McGraw Hill Professional, June 2009) has been teaching a review course for the Fundamentals of Engineering (FE, also known as EIT) exam for the past 9 years in a classroom oriented setting.

Starting in August 2010, Dr. Goswami will offer the FE Review course online in the form of webinars. The course will be offered over a 2½ month period (12 weeks), with two 2½ hour meetings each week. The total contact time for the course will be 55 hours. Tentative start date is Monday August 9th, 2010. Classes will be held Mondays and Wednesdays from 7:00 pm - 9:30 pm. No class: September 6th (Labor Day) and October 11th (Columbus Day)

The course is well balanced, paying approximately equal weight to all 13 subject areas on the GENERAL F.E. exam. Approximate coverage of topics (22 lectures total) will be:

Engineering Mathematics	(3 lectures)

Probability &amp; Statistics (2 lectures)

Statics (1½ lectures)

Dynamics (1½ lectures)

Mechanics of Materials	(2 lectures)

Electrical (2½ lectures)

Fluid Mechanics (3 lectures)

Ethics (½ lecture)

Chemistry (1½ lectures)

Biology (½ lecture)

Engineering Economics	(1 lecture)

Computers (½ lecture)

Thermodynamics &amp; Heat Transfer(2½ lectures)

Each module will contain 2 ¼ hours of formatted instruction/review plus 15 minutes to address questions from the class attendees.

What equipment you will need:

Web access, headphones (for audio)

Contact him at [email protected]


----------



## fatimah (May 2, 2010)

dirty pat said:


> I live in Baton rouge LADoes anyone know of any good FE/EIT class
> 
> or webinar or book or tapes. I prefere a webinar that I could save driving time
> 
> ...


dirty pat

I came across this site

www.eitexperts.com

They have 136 hours of lecture and work shop it starts May 30 and finish in April 23

I looked at their sample lecture it is unbelievable. Also i clicked on webinar icon you can ask question, creat networking system among yourself and others. It is live, you can even print what ever the prof write on the white board. You have access to lectures before comming to class.

plus they teach and emphesise on concepts. This is not just a review class.

I strogly recommend this class. Plus they follow the NCEES manual. Plus they teach, not just review. go to their site click on sample lecture and orientation and webinar and see for yourself.

Plus more than 80% of their lectures are designed and personally are taught by an internationally award winning professor.

I strongly recommend check this site

www.eitexperts.com

Make sure to compare them with Kaplan, PPI, Testmater and the class sugested by other guy in this page before you decide which one to pic.

Fatimah


----------



## joe khar (May 4, 2010)

fatimah said:


> dirty pat said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Baton rouge LADoes anyone know of any good FE/EIT class
> ...



I hundred percent agree with fatimah, except EITEXPERTS finish it claa in Oct 23 not in April

But they seem to be very good. They are new in the market, but very good, I heard real good thing about them and check their sit:

www.eitexperts.com

In particular check their orientation, sample lecture and what we offer icon

www.eitexperts.com

joe khar


----------



## joe khar (May 15, 2010)

joe khar said:


> fatimah said:
> 
> 
> > dirty pat said:
> ...


Does any one knows when they are going to send the rsults of EIT/FE Exam


----------

